# Tell the truth!



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I hope this question isn't too personal, but here goes. What's the most you ever charged for a job and what's the least? I'll go first... most= $5415.00
least= $125.00 Keep in mind, by job, I mean contractor related job! Feel free to explain what the job was.:notworthy


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The most I've ever charged for a single job is $35,000 for a kitchen which I designed, built and installed. The least is about $5.00 for cutting a piece of stock that the client wanted.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

1.4 mil for a 123 acre housing devolopment and we have a $300 minimum job for small jobs.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

$1.15 For a piece of metal.

$60,000 for new carpet and vinyl for an apartment complex.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

36k for a mural
$25 for a w/c repair

I put a bid on a mural job for several Bass Pro Shops for 160k, but didn't get the job. Damn lowballers!


----------



## GriffDecker (Nov 20, 2005)

So far my largest is $32k (in labor, not including materials -- $62k with materials); smallest is $250. But I've got a job in the pipeline for $59k in labor which is only a 5 week job. Hot dog!


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

15,500 for a Historic exterior repaint. $15.00 for one side of a door.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Most for my current company is $225000 for a 1600sf home with basement, and least is $62000 for a 556sf addition and remodel. I'll have one coming up here soon that will be quite a bit less for some interior trim work.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

$25,000 for a bathroom remodel

$450 for a garbage disposal instalation, removing a knife stuck in a drawer and caulked around a sink.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

My firm's largest job to date is just over $300 million. Smallest is around $11,000.

Bob


----------



## Paul Burns (Jan 17, 2006)

Our original estimate for repainting an exterior home with separate garage, and pool house was 72K and change. After they added the carpenty (wood rot replacement) and some interior things, that number just about doubled.

The smallest jobs we do are free. Other than that. we have had a 1,000 dollar minimum that we use to qualify SOME people. It is not etched in stone, as we will be doing an 950 dollar job today. Basically, if we charge money for it, it has to be enough to pay to painters and materials for one day. Or, we will do some things for free. Like our realtor leads us to a 10K job, so I go and spray 8 louvred doors for him for free! Pretty cheap lead, and basically have a lock on landing the job. We don't do this as regular business. 

Our realtor is almost a personal friend, who BTW, has a marketing program that is sooo effective that my wife and I would actually be embarrased to use or recommend anyone else. I keep trying to ask him if he is using the Buffini method, but he won't answer me. Whatever it is, it is effective. My wife didn't even like him for over a year. Now, she wouldn't ever think of using or recommending anyone else either!

Paul


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

My current job is the largest - $100,000 remodel,
Least would be $20 for installing a handrail in a bathtub.


----------



## jwatkins (Jan 5, 2006)

Largest= $375k, a fariground museum roof system

smallest= $free$, my mom always seems to have a list for me


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Largest so far for me is about 5,000....smallest would be probably 250....


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Largest was $31K for labor only to construct a 890sqft garage, but was actually a finished wood working shop inside complete with FULL bathroom and a separate spray booth, material storage. H-E furnace & A/C, electrical, plumbing were paid out by customer on top of my wages for the build, finish exterior, hang rock, and set doors. I subbed out the tape/texture and homies did paint and stain. Funniest part..this guy builds jewlery boxes from left over scrap brought up from guys like us and sells them for $20 or gives them away

smallest...free naturally for a small 1-5 minute deal.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

AA: You're in my league, dollar wise. Hopefully there are more 5000 than 250 jobs!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

A big house might often go into the mid 20's for rough and finish. That's my normal "big job". I've had a few commercial service calls go into the 50's, mainly because of the expense of the equipment that needed replaced. I can't really crew work bigger than that anyhow. 

For me, there's more profit (% wise) in a day's worth of run of the mill service tickets than on a big job anyhow. I'd take a week consisting of 20 - 30 service calls rather than having everyone on a 20K job.


----------



## redwing510 (Jan 28, 2006)

I make more profit on smaller additions, garages, etc... than those $200,000.00 homes, (% wise), and a lot less headaches.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes, I did bid one that was a total of 14,000 inside and out, but some schmuck undercut me on the exterior by about 900.....I don't care though. I make the same amount per week if it's a 1,000 job or 10,000.


----------



## zephyr980 (Feb 8, 2006)

$8900 for Real Estate office repainting is my biggest up to date and $300 for touch ups for the member of my business network lead group.


----------



## shingler (Dec 3, 2005)

6 months in business and the high is $12,000 (siding and windows). I did other work for same client for another $3,000 so far and more to come. Smallest was free (install garage door handles) for a good client who has some upcoming work for me.



Good thread! Made me think a little about how to increase the profit on the higher priced jobs. From a couple of the posts we seem to make the same, maybe less on these jobs.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

180,000 plus extras, wich I never got paid for around 10,000 worth. It was painting 24 luxury town homes, inside and out. The hardest 6 months I ever worked, and the least amount of money in return, most employees i ever ran at one time as well.

Free, is the least, makes me feel good sometimes


----------



## BushWalls (Feb 17, 2006)

redwing510 said:


> I make more profit on smaller additions, garages, etc... than those $200,000.00 homes, (% wise), and a lot less headaches.



You hit the nail right on the head, at least for me.

$33,000 largest (job starting next week) EIFS-Senior Apartments
$300 cheapest EIFS-Bay Window


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

largest-189,736.00 whole house remodel
smallest-free / we adopted a family at christmas for minor bath-kitchen repairs (they needed it)
last contract-47,836 master bath remodel including jacuzzi bath/custom set shower/glass blk wnds/coffee bar/custom vanity w tower solid surface counter and heated tile floor application for permit monday


----------



## 1over2 (Nov 27, 2005)

Biggest was around 875,000.00 Private estate with approx. 600 tons of stone on or around the home. Smallest was 350.00 to install a limestone tread.


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

Largest was 24000.00 for a bank repaint, inside and out and smallest was some small odd and ends at the bank VP's house:thumbup:


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

largest for me was a 12k job. A week before i started the 12k job i finished a 11k job. Hopefully i get some big jobs this year as i enter my 2nd full year in business.


----------



## Romex-Racer (Jun 9, 2005)

Currently finishing 10,000' foot house (total rewire/remodel) for famous actress for $75,000. This is my largest. Smallest was $125 to cut in a GFI.


----------



## Shingle Monkey (Feb 20, 2006)

$48,764.98 roof for the department of labor..with the PIA factor.

cheapest would be a free roof repair. If its small I would rather do it for free, making the person think that I care.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Smallest--free. Biggest--$80,000.00 bathroom remodel. $110,000.00 kitchen just slipped thru my hands.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

$600K condo remod., came in under bid and pocketed $$$. Least, helped out some elderly hurricane victims, freebie.


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

$23,760 labor only (vinyl siding) retirement community
smallest $150 10 minutes changing 7 cracked panels


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Least, helped out some elderly hurricane victims, freebie.


Very nice, Teetorbilt. You scored points with me on this one!:thumbsup: :notworthy


----------

